
T-Mobile ISP - yincrash
https://www.t-mobile.com/isp?
======
tzm
> By checking this box you agree that T-Mobile can contact you about
> purchasing T-Mobile Home Internet, including future Home Internet offers,
> via autodialed call, email, or text to the number provided above. Consent is
> not a condition of purchase; you may also call 1-844-839-5057 to get
> started. (required)

"Check Availability" does nothing useful. The landing page is an opt-in lead
generation tool.

~~~
millzlane
I'm glad this is the top comment. I clicked on the link and typed my address
like a dummy hoping to get a binary yes or no answer. This is kind of
infuriating and a waste of ones time.

------
hastes
> During congestion, Home Internet customers may notice speeds lower than
> other customers due to data prioritization.

> Video streaming resolution depends on available speeds. For best
> performance, leave video streaming applications at their default resolution
> setting

Food for thought in their terms.

~~~
ilikehurdles
On their mobile offering, if you have a data plan that features unlimited
streaming/high speed data (that is, a plan with an option to not count
streaming applications in your data allowance), they will stream the content
of these partner services at lower quality than you would normally be capable
of. I expect a similar story here.

------
samcat116
We were able to be included in the test roll out for this, but we didn’t end
up sticking with it. Our biggest problem was the reception in our house was
pretty bad. The box also doesn’t lend itself to being mounted somewhere like a
window very well. Also setting it up with our existing wifi equipment and not
using the built in mediocre WiFi router wasn’t super easy.

------
situational87
This is pretty wild, $50/month for unlimited data. It looks like between new
cell tech and low orbit satellites we're finally going to see real competition
between ISPs in the coming years.

~~~
pwg
But, is it _really_ unlimited? Or is it the typical "unlimited [star]" where
the [star] points to a tiny, 5 point font, footnote at the bottom of a page
where they actually detail that you can use as much as you like, up until you
use X units, then they throttle you until next month, unless you pay an extra
$39.95 for extra data units.

~~~
freehunter
It’s a valid question. T-Mobile for their cell service only offer “unlimited”
plans but it’s two kinds of “unlimited”. There’s “5gb at LTE speed and then
unlimited at 2G speed” and there is “truly 100% unlimited with no catch”.

I’ve run up over 100gb in one month on my truly unlimited T-Mobile plan and
never had any issues. But who knows what their ISP offer will be.

~~~
JohnTHaller
The truly unlimited will de-prioritize you after around 50GB iirc.

------
hourislate
This is interesting. Most of cell towers are on battery backup for at least 24
hours. As long as you have a battery backup for your device it should allow
for Internet Service even during power outages.

It will all be interesting when Elon finally gets Starlink up and running. If
there was a way for a mobile phone to connect directly via sat chip, you could
do voice over IP and do away with cellular service all together. It could
serve as your connection for everything. What a disruption for the Telco's.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If your phone supports cellular over IP (T-Mobile does, for example), this
should work if the StarLink terminal supports a wifi hotspot function. You
will still need a pizza box sized sat terminal.

------
kenada
We got this last week. I just called Spectrum to cancel our service. It’s good
enough for the price, especially since Spectrum raised the price of Internet
to $69.99 this month.

\- Speeds vary, but we seem to average around 100/20\. The highest I’ve seen
is 150/50\. The lowest is 50 down. I have (separately) seen some awful
upstreams—around 2 Mbps up.

\- Latency is server-dependent but worse than cable. It’s probably not good
for latency-sensitive applications (like some games).

There is one important caveat: T-Mobile uses CGN. Their network is IPv6 with
464XLAT bridging to non-IPv6 sites.

~~~
kop316
If you don't mind, does it give you a /64 subnet? And do you know if you can
get a larger subnet?

I am interested in this, but I have three VLAN subnets for my network, and the
last time I tried it, it turned into a massive headache.

~~~
kenada
> If you don't mind, does it give you a /64 subnet? And do you know if you can
> get a larger subnet?

It does give you a /64\. I don’t know whether it’s possible to get a larger
one.

------
apeace
T-mobile should be doing a home broadband push sometime soon. Their merger
deal with sprint requires it[1]:

> The deal is contingent on the two companies agreeing to stipulations on the
> development of next-generation 5G technology and the expansion of broadband
> internet access to rural areas.

[1] [https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/sprint-t-mobile-
strik...](https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/sprint-t-mobile-strike-deal-
fcc-merger-n1007661)

------
ravedave5
Well heck. I have to actually consider this. Most of the time I am at home I
use my cell's LTE since it's better than my cable. Will it be just as good
when I'm playing LOL and the rest of my family has 3 video streams running is
the question. Also MediaCom has a cap of 200GB a month which I hit every month
making their plan even more expensive.

------
imaffett
Signed up this morning for the service. I should have the gateway next week. A
few things to note

1) The gateway has built in wifi (and is provided free) 2) It provides 2
ethernet ports 3) You use an app to see most of it (how much data you've used,
etc). 4) They say when 5g is in the area, it will be upgraded to it.

~~~
danruss
What area of the country? I got waitlisted in New England.

~~~
imaffett
Just south Lancaster, PA. I know a co-worker who is north of the city is
waitlisted.

------
gnusty_gnurc
Kudos to T-Mobile. Seems like technology changes before government can get its
act together to come up with regulation (often ill-considered and ineffective,
with the possibility of just being regulatory capture anyway).

------
mcheshier
Really curious what the latency numbers will be. I would love to drop Comcast.

------
chabes
Hoping this will be good for rural internet. Not holding my breath, though

------
esotericn
Wish the UK had something like this.

I'm paying approx 30usd/mo for unlimited 4G in Sweden. The coverage is
fantastic. Middle of nowhere, still getting 1MB/s symmetric or so.

~~~
Liquid_Fire
> Wish the UK had something like this.

I believe it does. Three offer unlimited data for £22/month, with 5G in a few
areas. I would not be surprised if other providers have similar offers.

------
kennydude
This seems to follow the craze of mobile broadband in the UK. Unlimited data
is a very nice option to have though

------
bradhe
I love their tag line "Everyone deserves to be connected."

